# Who or what inspires you?



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Probably sounds corny, but what inspires me is my future. Not just because of what it could be, but because of the people that could be in it.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

PhilipJFry said:


> Probably sounds corny, but what inspires me is my future. Not just because of what it could be, but because of the people that could be in it.


Same here. I hold on to this small ounce of hope that my life will be different eventually, and I will have positive supportive people in it.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm inspired by the fact that we only get one life (most likely) and I don't want to waste mine being lonely and depressed all the time.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

It's this website which contains a lot of spiritual information. It inspired me a lot and helped me understand some things better. http://www.spiritualresearchfoundation.org/ that's the website, I hope it can inspire you to in some way as it did in my way because my negative thoughts have severely decreased because of it.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

PhilipJFry said:


> Probably sounds corny, but what inspires me is my future. Not just because of what it could be, but because of the people that could be in it.


As someone also stated, this doesn't sound corny whatsoever.

This is how I exactly feel as well. I mean, the way I see it, if I do not eliminate fears and hinder my improvement on getting away from social anxiety, there's a great chance I won't exactly amount to much in the future.

So I, too, use my future as a source of motivation.

And as crazy as it sounds, Lady Gaga is someone who inspires me as well lol. She may be eccentric to many, but that's really the point. If she can be all crazy and wild, and not give a damn about what others think, then any of us here can just be however we want to be (outside of our SA shell) if we put our mind to it


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

The world, there's a whole world out there to see and experience and that's kept me going just thinking about all the places I want to travel to.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

R91 said:


> I like this a lot and fully understand. I am inspired by (and sometimes jealous of) people who can act crazy and wild and don't care what other people think. It must be amazing and I hope one day to get to that stage! ... aside from wearing meat dresses etc.


lmao yes aside from wearing meat dresses. But... it would be awesome to arrive at a party in a large egg LOL


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sook Yin Lee a Canadian CBC radio host. Her voice reflects her personality, one day I hope to have the confidence she has.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> The world, there's a whole world out there to see and experience and that's kept me going just thinking about all the places I want to travel to.


this


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

R91 said:


> Hahaha try it and report back! Pretty good social exposure... as it's a good way to "come out of your shell" :b


Hey I didn't think of that last part lol....totally set this up unintentionally lmao


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

The glimpses of how life could be without SA, ie the occasional times when i have felt really confident, been enjoying myself and everything just seems easy.

If my life was like that all the time it would be fantastic. Id do so much. Right now im determined to make this happen.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

R91 said:


> That's not corny at all. It's beautiful and it sounds like it's a great thing to keep you going


Thanks. So far the future has been alright.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't think that I will ever be free of SA. 
What inspires me to go on is when I am driving in the car reflecting on 
the day. The weather is getting warmer. I have these goals of a job, 
a move out, friends, and even eventually a relationship. 
Graduation is just around the corner. The journey here has been long.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

My family inspires me, they do not give up on me, so I have to stop giving up on myself...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not much really.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

My faith. The Bible says that "God has not given us a spirit of fear and timidity, but of power, love, and self-discipline." So I believe that I can overcome my fear, and since I have stepped out and tried to be the Christian I feel I should be, I have had some real triumphs that I never thought possible for me to achieve.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

JK Rowling. She was this single mother with a baby to take care of, living in a tiny apartment, trying to get by when the idea of Harry Potter came to her. Now look at her. I would also love to be someone who was able to overcome certain battles and write a very successful book series. I just love her in general and she is defiantly my inspiration. 

Also my mother. For a long time she was battling her own issues with my dad and herself, hasn't had a job in years or done anything for her. Now she has a nanny job she seems to enjoy in Vegas and is finally getting back on her feet. I honestly didn't think it would happen. We are a lot alike and if she can do it, perhaps I can too. <3


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Some days I wake up and I remember absolutely nothing has any inherent value. Nothing has any meaning what-so-ever other than the meaning we give it. So if nothing happens for a reason then everything we do matters. When we die, we die. So there is no use being crippled by fear. Every breath, every moment is amazing, simply because it is happening. It's so crazy that we can even feel things such as love, fear, hate, joy and on and on.
Everything in this crazy chaotic universe inspires and terrifies me at the same time. So I refuse to continue to live in a state of waking death. 
&#8230;.wow that got a little intense there huh?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> As someone also stated, this doesn't sound corny whatsoever.
> 
> This is how I exactly feel as well. I mean, the way I see it, if I do not eliminate fears and hinder my improvement on getting away from social anxiety, there's a great chance I won't exactly amount to much in the future.
> 
> ...


Very good ponit about Lady Gaga there, Tbh I never thought of it that way! :yes Your right, that is definitely how we should be - We shouldn't care about what other people think. Good post!


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

I watched a documentary about these guys who lost their legs, and they were athletes training to be basketball players. 

What inspires me is that there are people who are worse off, and no matter what, they still have the will-power to head towards their dream.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The ex head nurse in the nursing home I work in, one of my lectures and my best friend

And the fact that I want to be able to make change when I finish college, I just want to do good!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

R91 said:


> Amazing thing to keep you going. I'm sure you will make a huge difference in someone's life


Thank you


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

People who overcome personal struggles and are not arrogant about it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I want to have a richer and more fulfilling life. I think I'm on track to getting that. My therapist and family give me inspiration and motivation that I can achieve it.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Spiffyrich inspires me


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Vj-B42gXcoQ[[/MEDIA]

Also Henry Rollins. He puts forth this aura of stoic strength, constantly putting himself out there traveling the world, working constantly. Occasionally however, the cracks show and he gives a glimpse of what he's like behind it.

R6FpxSyESfk[[/MEDIA]


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

gah I don't know how to embed properly, sorry.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Whenever I think that I cannot handle life, I think of what the Jews went through and what black people went through. I tell myself, if they can get through that then I can get through this. 

Also, if I ever feel overworked or stressed out, I remember about something that I learned in sociology. Some people in third world countries, such as India, work in sweat shops for 12 hours a day 7 days a week and do not get paid very well. 

I think to myself, if they can survive that then I can survive whatever it is that I am going through right now!


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

Rappers inspire me


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

dlennr said:


> My faith. The Bible says that "God has not given us a spirit of fear and timidity, but of power, love, and self-discipline." So I believe that I can overcome my fear, and since I have stepped out and tried to be the Christian I feel I should be, I have had some real triumphs that I never thought possible for me to achieve.


Same here!


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't think of what inspires me right now.. but.. this seems like a great thread


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

brothersport said:


> Same here. I hold on to this small ounce of hope that my life will be different eventually, and I will have positive supportive people in it.


Same here. The only reason I continue to motivate myself is because I have hope that things will be different in the future. Optimism is good  Things have to change eventually


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Jesse from SimplePickup if you know what that is. He suffered from social anxiety and now is a complete boss! :teeth










Guy on the right with Mario Suite.


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

My Mom and Dad inspire me... they make everything seem so easy... especially my mom , nothing seem to bother her... everyone likes her.. I would like to be like her one day. my dad has a very strong character.. he is also very persuasive..
also I wanna be better so that I could make whoever is gonna be with me in a relationship happy and not uncomfortable..


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

One day I hope to be fortunate enough to find people I understand, who understand me, to stare my fears in the face unashamed and alleviate my sufferings and strike out on my own terms. Beauty inspires me, music, my own desolate thoughts keep me going, as does slowly uncovering the baseness of my time in the hope I have it within me to ascend beyond it. Poetry inspires me, as do characters in books, as does heroism in people who alleviate suffering, who only do so through the courage to give an honest account of themselves.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

What inspires me is the man that I can become


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

the future possibilities, Life, morning time and stretching in the cool breeze.
I can expirance a million mornings and I'll want it more each time. Just that will make my day.


----------



## JAW (Feb 4, 2012)

People who inspire me....

Oprah
Shania Twain
Lady Gaga

They're interesting to me and full of wisdom IMO.

The idea that I am God, part of God, and have that ability to create is inspiring.


----------



## miela (Oct 26, 2011)

I am very inspired by Mr. Rogers.
The reason is he really cares about people, and he is always understanding and genuine, or tries to be. He gives people the time of day.
I want to be like that, so curious about other people, and not afraid to ask them questions. He always seems to know the right words to say to keep a conversation going in a positive way. He seems also very calm.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

miela said:


> I am very inspired by Mr. Rogers.
> The reason is he really cares about people, and he is always understanding and genuine, or tries to be. He gives people the time of day.
> I want to be like that, so curious about other people, and not afraid to ask them questions. He always seems to know the right words to say to keep a conversation going in a positive way. He seems also very calm.


 I liked Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

miela said:


> I am very inspired by Mr. Rogers.
> The reason is he really cares about people, and he is always understanding and genuine, or tries to be. He gives people the time of day.
> I want to be like that, so curious about other people, and not afraid to ask them questions. He always seems to know the right words to say to keep a conversation going in a positive way. He seems also very calm.


Oh, same! As a kid, I don't think I was fully able to appreciate what he did for others. Now that I've grown, I can see what an amazing person he was. I frequently read/watch the things that he's said, and I find myself inspired to be like that kind of person.

Other people I admire are my friends... Very many in particular; they all seem to have such a strong inner strength in them. I'm so lucky to have them in my life, and just the fact that they're there helps me encourage myself to try and be happy.


----------



## gaucherie (Feb 21, 2012)

The taste of delicious food.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Compassionate people and those who devote their free time to volunteering.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Thinking that someday I can turn my 'good days' into average days. Also, my sister.


----------



## betweensilence (Dec 2, 2011)

Possibilities.. and people who believe in me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Failure inspires me in the sense that I will achieve my goals and not fail.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I inspire myself with all of the progress that I am making.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

My father inspires my work ethic and my desire to achieve. My mother inspires my love of cooking! Robert Schuller inspires my positive thinking attittude and kindness. Mike Tyson and Donald Trump inspire my courage. The people who've denied me what is right inspire me to be different and more intelligent.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Honestly what inspire me is mostly myself, knowing what I have to offer.

But music and movie give me my momentum.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Historical figures and people who lived and died in the past. 
No one in particular even - I'm simply inspired by the fact that they lived. Existed. Felt pain and joy.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My potential, and the potential of those around me.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> My potential, and the potential of those around me.


nice post.

and I also want to add 'greatness', you know? like watching Tiger Woods or Peyton Manning do what they do so dang easy. or watching driven people work...ohh


----------



## MakeloveNotWar (Mar 30, 2012)

Becoming peaceful with myself, others, and the world around us.


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

< click

Feng-Shan Ho (1901-1997) --Chinese diplomat who helped thousands of Jews escape Nazi-occupied Austria by granting immigration visas​


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Just learning who that person is. Incredible guy.

Who or what inspires me...? Um...I don't...just seeing random everyday people that I admire in some way, even if minute, be happy and live their lives even when the bad hits them.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

What inspires me is seeing how strong I am mentally and physically


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

George Winston. He's a phemonenal pianist.


----------



## DrMarianus (Dec 21, 2011)

Julius Evola. His eloquently written "Fight against the modern world" tought me why this era is a sick one.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

PhilipJFry said:


> Probably sounds corny, but what inspires me is my future. Not just because of what it could be, but because of the people that could be in it.


I like this answer. :yes


----------



## houtadress (Apr 14, 2012)

Frida Kahlo has always inspired me. Ever since I discovered her on a school trip I've felt a connection to her. In particular it's the way she lived a life full of pain, but always put on a brave face, and never gave up. Her paintings are full of emotion and I can't describe how I feel when I look at them. 

On a more personal note, my mum inspires me, because everything she has ever taught me has stuck in my mind and I never forget it. She is strong and confident and has her own personality and interests, and doesn't give a crap if she is the only one doing them. I really love her.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My inspiration is my friend Eric. e's in his early 30's, fought depression, grew up in Detroit and had to deal with some unsavory types, he is a lot like me and understands what I go through. Just the way he handles his problems and the fact he is the smartest person I know (seriously I think he knows every philosopher lol), I aspire to be just like him. He's been through a lot and has overcome it. That's awesome. To overcome adversity like he has.


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> lmao yes aside from wearing meat dresses. But... it would be awesome to arrive at a party in a large egg LOL


ok..now you're just making me hungry lol


----------



## weirdfishes1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Music and Thom Yorke


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

houtadress said:


> Frida Kahlo has always inspired me. Ever since I discovered her on a school trip I've felt a connection to her. In particular it's the way she lived a life full of pain, but always put on a brave face, and never gave up. Her paintings are full of emotion and I can't describe how I feel when I look at them.
> 
> On a more personal note, my mum inspires me, because everything she has ever taught me has stuck in my mind and I never forget it. She is strong and confident and has her own personality and interests, and doesn't give a crap if she is the only one doing them. I really love her.


This so much, because I love Frida Kahlo and respect my mother more than she probably realizes. Also, people with courage and big hearts that drive them to find ways to improve the world motivate the s*it out of me, such as Aung San Suu Kyi.

This BAMF entered politics to fight for democracy and human rights in Burma, only to be detained under house arrest for 21 years from 1989 onwards until 2010 when the government was pressured into releasing her. She received a Nobel Peace Prize in 1991 for being awesome.



Other examples:

http://www.ecopolis.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/flower-power.jpghttp://www.ecopolis.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/flower-power.jpghttp://www.ecopolis.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/flower-power.jpg

Vietnam war protesters










"Education is the most powerful weapon which you can use to change the world."
​- Nelson Mandela, my man.











"640K ought to be enough for anybody."
- Bill Gates, one of the most generous people in the world 
​
and



Peter Singer: "All the arguments to prove man's superiority cannot shatter this hard fact: in suffering the animals are our equals."


----------

